# Hubby dislikes smell of line dried clothes



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I've no idea how he can't like it but he's decided he doesn't like the smell of line dried clothes anymore.  He doesn't mind the smell if I use the dryer (no softener or s.sheets). 

Can anyone recommend a way to change the smell of the laundry with something natural? What did people use before all these pretty smelling chemicals we use now days?


(If I can't pour it greywater wise onto the plants it's worthless to us.)


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Try adding a cup of vinegar to the rinse water.

Heck, a cup of vinegar to the wash water is even good.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you, will give it a shot.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Why not dry the clothes on the line then put them in the dryer for like 10 mins. It may work.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think the traditional way is to use lavender water when you iron, but not many people seem to iron anymore. I'll bet you could spray some lavender water or something similar onto the clothes while they are hanging on the line and the scent would linger.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, this hubby doesn't like it either, wife likes it though. So when the bedding gets hung on the line during a nice day she's all happy because her room smells fresh and all, good thing that fresh air smell is gone after a day or so. I'll try some lavender though, it's a good natural fragrance.

I have been using vinegar in the rinse load of the washer, and stopped using dryer sheets, and the clothes come out fine, but out on the line, they are stiff and airy smelling. Partial drying inside then hanging gets out more wrinkles, and the clothes are softer, I've been banned from hanging towels outside though, she strongly dislikes the stiff/scratchy towels.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

mistletoad said:


> I think the traditional way is to use lavender water when you iron, but not many people seem to iron anymore. I'll bet you could spray some lavender water or something similar onto the clothes while they are hanging on the line and the scent would linger.


People still iron?


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Seeria, I can't believe your husband dislikes that wonderful smell! When we moved in our house, we took down the clotheslines because we bought a dryer. But we quickly found out we missed that wonderful, fresh scent. Our neighbor still has a clothesline, and we occasionally hang things on her line. Oooohhh! I love that sunshine-y smell!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I love to line dry, even my DH's work shirts, I just turn them inside out and let them dry. Then before I hang them in the closet, I throw them in the dryer to knock off the wrinkles. I too use vinegar in the wash water and stopped using dryer sheets. Now, where do I get lavendar water? I would LOVE that smell!
Thanks,
Mrs. Farmer Willy


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Another benefit of line-drying clothes (besides the wonderful smell) is that the sun is a natural bleacher. You will notice that your whites are whiter when dried on a clothesline outdoor. Over time, you will notice that your whites (when dried in a dryer) become dingier and dingier.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I just love to climb in the bed after the sheets have been line dried. Hubby likes it too but thinks I'm crazy cause I just get so tickled the first night they hit the bed form the line. Makes me giggle til I fall asleep. I also love the towels on the line. Might be stiff and scratchy but, they dry so much better and really feel great rubbing across your back. Only prob here is sometimes with the heat in the summer they dry so fast they don't get to absorb tons of the fresh air smell. But, I still love it.


----------



## shellyr44 (Jul 23, 2006)

Get one of those Downy Balls and use fabric softener. I use a cheapy kind in it and my clothes smell so pretty hung outside. I noticed that when the weather is cooler like late winter or early spring, the clothes sometimes smell like wet dog. Now that's nasty. Then I use a little Arm and Hammer washing soda in the laundry water.


----------

